# Abandoned House, Dandenong Ranges, Victoria



## thepetrolhead (May 4, 2010)

I have known about this little abandoned house for a while. I had a little look round some time ago and when i returned recently i was surprised to see how much everything had decayed. Apologies for the poor photography. I was just using a happy snapper.













Oh yeah i think i may have discovered the Loch Ness Monster. Im sure no one is interested...




Sheds were rammed with stuff. Mostly car parts












Kitchen was quite a spectacle








I have derived from sources that there is particular significance to this toilet but i am reluctant to recount it until i am happy with the credibility of the source




I assume the house has been empty for around 9 years




Bedroom was carpeted with stuff




Living room wasnt much better




Looking at a picture of the last occupants?




Not what i expected to find




Target Training with Tony Little (not so little)








Bathroom was very sinister








This separate shed was also full of old car parts. All very organised. Ebay heaven.




A very sad and tired old house with evidence of some very happy and lively memories inside.
Its strange to see so much stuff and so many belongings just abandoned and left to rot. The only thing more intriguing than the contents is the reason it was all forgotten.


----------



## Virusman26 (May 4, 2010)

Bloody hell, I think I passed this when visiting my family in Ringwood North back in December!!! I passed it up, and only explored what was left of Kyenton district hospital!! 
You a local down there then?!?!?


----------



## JADEEBABEEE (Oct 9, 2022)

thepetrolhead said:


> I have known about this little abandoned house for a while. I had a little look round some time ago and when i returned recently i was surprised to see how much everything had decayed. Apologies for the poor photography. I was just using a happy snapper.
> View attachment 71383
> 
> View attachment 71384
> ...


Hey guys love your find. Can I ask where abouts I'd love to take some photos.


----------



## HistoryBuff (Oct 9, 2022)

JADEEBABEEE said:


> Hey guys love your find. Can I ask where abouts I'd love to take some photos.


Welcome! This is a very old thread, the OP was last seen Feb 20, 2018.


----------

